# Which search engine you like the most and why?



## juandaniel (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,
Which search engine you like the most and why?
I think Google Image Search is far better than yahoo and
Yahoo's Search assist is better than Google.
What You Think ?


----------



## Barak (Feb 9, 2010)

Google....


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 9, 2010)

Google for most stuff, Lycos for everything else.

Ah, I remember the Yahoo vs. Lycos days. ^_^


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 9, 2010)

Nowadays, I don't think there's much that can rival Google's engine, largely because of the time they've had to improve and contribute to it's scary knowledge of everything out there.

When I first got on the Net around 1995, WebCrawler was one of the better ways to search the then 44 million known pages.  Surprisingly, they're still around today as a portal that combines the results from all major search engines.


----------



## Sernion (Feb 9, 2010)

Google just because the mainpage is very clean without any advertisement etc etc.

I can't really say if its actually more accurate than other search engines.


----------



## torachi (Feb 9, 2010)

Ask Jeeves


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 9, 2010)

Google :Y


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 9, 2010)

i just use google, its my default search engine and i dont see any point in going anywhere else.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 9, 2010)

Google.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 9, 2010)

google, sometimes bing or yahoo.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 9, 2010)

Hotbot.....back in the day, before it sucked.    Dogpile if I'm really looking for something obscure, Google for everything else.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 9, 2010)

Google. And Firefox is the best browser.

 Just sayin


----------



## Ratte (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Google. And Firefox is the best browser.
> 
> Just sayin



:3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2010)

Google, sometimes Yahoo since it's my homepage.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 9, 2010)

Dewey Decimal System


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 9, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Google Chrome is the best browser.
> 
> Just sayin



fix'd


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 9, 2010)

google, because of its user-friendly interface


----------



## Kanin (Feb 9, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> fix'd



Perfect fix.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 9, 2010)

Google since 1999.  InfoSeek before then, and the Yanoff List before that.

All because at the time it returned the most relevant results.  I'll switch to something else if it somehow gives results more relevant than Google.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 9, 2010)

Google

Sometimes Yahoo.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 9, 2010)

Googlegooglegooglegoogle is gone so I'll settle for google...


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2010)

The Googs. Sometimes I go back to Altavista for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 9, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> fix'd



*high five* Go Chrome. Also I use Google and Gmail and other Googley products. Bing when I'm too lazy to actually look for what I'm looking for.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait...there exists a search engine beyond Google?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 9, 2010)

Google,
just because it has more shit, and I have an addon that lets me preview thumbnails of sites before I click on them.

Used Yahoo back when I first started regularly getting on the internet, around 2002 or 2003.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> The Googs. Sometimes I go back to Altavista for nostalgia's sake.



Now AltaVista ruled, which reminds me...

Back in the day, Lycos was my preferred engine, followed by AltaVista then Yahoo and WebCrawler.

Anymore, Google is my choice, while Lycos and AltaVista are used when I want to try a different name and revisit some nostalgies.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 9, 2010)

First: Lycos.

Then: AltaVista.

Now: Google.

I don't usually find any need in going to a different search engine any more. I seem to recall this neat program back in the day (I think it was called Gopher or something; Don't think it had anything to do with the protocol of the same name) that took every search engine and searched them simultaneously. It actually was a separate program with a tabbed list of every engine available. For a while, that was my main source for search. It's long gone now, and now there's others (like Dogpile) that are actually web-based.

Of course, nowadays with Chrome I just search with the address bar, either by just typing something, or by typing "dp lolporn" to search Dogpile for lolporn, or "b superman" to search superman on Bing. I love Chrome so much.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 9, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I seem to recall this neat program back in the day (I think it was called Gopher or something; Don't think it had anything to do with the protocol of the same name) that took every search engine and searched them simultaneously. It actually was a separate program with a tabbed list of every engine available. For a while, that was my main source for search. It's long gone now, and now there's others (like Dogpile) that are actually web-based.



Gurt?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 9, 2010)

Google every time. Yahoo is ok, and anything is better than Ask.com.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 9, 2010)

Google because, well, it's all I've ever known and I am not one to change things that work for me. Mostly.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 9, 2010)

Webcrawler at first, then I realized Infoseek was better, but Google since 2001.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 9, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Google because, well, it's all I've ever known and I am not one to change things that work for me. Mostly.



Same, I like using things that work for me. I tried Ask.com but it has a habit of returning results un related to what i searched for, or no results related to my search, or nothing of any help whatsoever.

Yahoo isn't too bad. but out of all search engines I have used, Google seems to return the best results.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 9, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Gurt?



Nope, it was an actual application, I used it back around 1999-2000, and I'm pretty sure it had a gopher mascot/logo/icon. I haven't been able to pull anything up on it though, so I guess it's been lost in the sands of time. After all, a year is like a decade in Internet time.

It had a similar kind of interface as the Outlook Express E-mail/News/etc Accounts dialogue.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 9, 2010)

Google, because I'm a whore for all their webapps. I swear, I'm signed up for almost every single one of their services. I'm ashamed of myself sometimes...

(Their Chrome browser on the other hand... Tried it, didn't see what all the hubbub was about. Then again, lack of Linux/PPC support played into it as well...)


----------



## aKaFluffButt (Feb 10, 2010)

Definitely google this search engine probably has the most biggest database, other searches don't index as fast as google does.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 10, 2010)

Google. I've sold my soul I know, but the little google box in the corner is too convenient to pass up.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Feb 11, 2010)

Google, better results than the other ones.


----------



## william727 (Feb 24, 2010)

google because i cannt be bothered going anywhere else except more of the time if i am looking for specs i will just go to wikipedea


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 24, 2010)

Google.

Coz I'm a Google fan. 

Though I like it coz it's clean, and it has a nice company impression to me. 

I hate Yahoo. I just simply hates it. 

There's been an advertisement of Yahoo lately here banners stocked all over buses around the city. 

It's more abusing than watching yiffs in action 108 hours nonstop and being X in the X for 204 hours continusely. 

Bing, trying to ignore it. 

There's I dilemma for me to choose between Google and Apple you know.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 24, 2010)

juandaniel said:


> Hi,
> Which search engine you like the most and why?
> I think Google Image Search is far better than yahoo and
> Yahoo's Search assist is better than Google.
> What You Think ?



Support google. It's not EVIL.

Google! GOOGLE ! GOOGLE ! GOOGLE !


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2010)

I use Google.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Firefox, because for some reason Chrome can't recognize my copy of Windows XP.
> 
> i guess i could load it on my work computer
> i usually use internet explorer so i can quick-bold, italic, etc.



Firefox is a web browser, not a search engine.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Firefox is a web browser, not a search engine.



yeah, i misread the thread

i use google


----------



## Taasla (Feb 24, 2010)

Google, because it's just so darn convenient up in my left hand corner.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 24, 2010)

For the most part it's Google all the way.


----------



## Nollix (Feb 24, 2010)

Anything other than Google is just nonconformist. They have the best engineers working on their search algorithms.


----------

